# facebook - my latest status updates have disapeared - anyone else having problems?



## GerryDavid (Oct 16, 2012)

I posted a question asking if anyone is interested in a destination portrait on facebook on both my fan page and personal page with more details on my fan page.  I get an email that there was a reply and when I click on it it says no such page.  I go to the pages manually and both posts are gone.  I make a status update saying how thats weird and after someone liked that, it was gone.  Very weird.

Anyone else having problems on there?


----------



## kathybrotherton (Oct 18, 2012)

I personally haven't, but have heard of this before, I cant remember off the top of my head what is was now, but I think the problem "fixed" its self in a day.  Ive had friends who had to contact FB directly as nothing they were posting was showing.  Sorry I wasnt much help, if I remember who it was who had the issue, Ill ask and reply back here.


----------



## GerryDavid (Oct 18, 2012)

The posts dont show up on my computer or my work computer, but they show up on my cell phone using its basic browser.  very weird.  perhaps they were "hidden"?  not sure how to undo that once they are hidden.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 18, 2012)

Friend of mine made a post yesterday and it dissapeared on her. probalby just problems in coding or something they need to fix.


----------

